# Windows XP Users



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

We Still Love XP and Loathe Vista, But Windows 7 Looks Impressive


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am in no rush to change from xp


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Unless Windows 7 does laundry and light houseworking, doubt I'll be making the change anytime soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm running the release candidate right now, and I'm putting the finishing touches on the full release on my backup machine. When I get that running right, I'll move to it while I upgrade my main machine to the full version.

Although there are a couple of things that annoy me, for the most part I really like it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I see no benefit for me to drop XP at this time.
If I bought a new branded computer, yes, I'd go with win7.....but I don't see a need in the near future.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I did buy a new computer, specifically to install WIndows 7 on. Actually, I bought two, the one in my computer specifications, and a dual-core AMD with 4gigs as a backup machine. My old XP box is sitting in the corner sulking.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Although there are a couple of things that annoy me, for the most part I really like it.


What things annoy you?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Search doesn't work when you simply right click on a folder, you have to go through the convoluted search from the start menu still looking for a good search utility to put a search on the context menu.

Windows don't remember their previous sizes as in all previous versions of Windows. I bought a 3rd party tool to solve this one.,


----------

